# 2016 Albums - Your Favorites



## JD27 (Dec 10, 2016)

Always a good way to catch something you might have missed otherwise. So what were your favorite albums of 2016?

Here are the ones I listened to the most, in no particular order. 

Fallujah - Dreamless
Black Crown Initiate - Selves We Cannot Forgive
Revocation - Great Is Our Sin
Necromancing The Stone - Jewel of the Vile
Anciients - Voice of The Void
Vektor - Terminal Redux
Josh Middleton Project - Hallowed-Out Planetoid
Twelve Foot Ninja - Outlier
Deftones - Gore
Killswitch Engage - Incarnate
All Hail the Yeti - Screams from a Black Wilderness


----------



## buriedoutback (Dec 10, 2016)

I like the new Meshuggah and Serpentine Dominions releases.


----------



## Joose (Dec 10, 2016)

It was a great year for music. I narrowed it down to 10 albums, with a couple honorable mentions.

(No particular order)
Periphery - PIII: Select Difficulty
Aborted - Retrogore
Oracles - Miserycorde
Fleshgod Apocalypse - King
Fallujah - Dreamless
Solution .45 - Nightmares In The Waking State, Pt. 2
Meshuggah - The Violent Sleep of Reason
The Dillinger Escape Plan - Dissociation
Allegaeon - Proponent For Sentience
Devin Townsend Project - Transcendence

Honorables:
Serpentine Dominion
Caliban - Gravity
Architects - All Our Gods Have Abandoned Us


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 10, 2016)

Probably the best year of music releases I've ever witnessed. My 5 favorites were, in order:



















The first three are god-tier masterpieces, in my opinion.
*Sumac* - What One Becomes _(Post/Sludge)_
*Hammock* - Everything & Nothing _(Dream Pop)_
*Mare Cognitum* - Luminiferous Aether _(Black)_
*Anaal Nathrakh* - The Whole of the Law _(Extreme/Death)_
*Negura Bunget* - Zi _(Folk/Black)_


----------



## chinnybob (Dec 10, 2016)

Periphery - Periphery III
Bon Iver - 22, A Million
Alter Bridge - The Last Hero
Shura - Nothing's Real
Metallica - Hardwired... To Self Destruct

Avenged Sevenfold - The Stage is my album of the year.

Also I guess they don't count but SikTh reissued Death of a Dead Day and Trivium reissued Ember to Inferno which are both absolutely sweet albums!


----------



## otisct20 (Dec 10, 2016)

My album of the year is for sure Act V by The Dear Hunter.

Its a masterpiece and an incredible climax to the story.


----------



## Sumsar (Dec 10, 2016)

Yeah I thought it was a great year as well, even though I don't have that many:

In no order, with small description:
*Dark Funeral - Where Shadows Forever Reign:*
Pretty standard swedish black metal, but the overall song writing quality is really high and it has a pretty refreshing production. 

*Gorguts - Pleiades Dust:*
The follow up up 'Colored Sands' and you can clearly hear that it is Gorguts, yet it is still so different, and very much one of those lovely 'I have never heard anything quite like this before' moments the first many times you put it on.

*Meshuggah - The Violent Sleep Of Reason:*
Not really a big Meshuggah fanboy, but this is raw and well - violent, again in a very refreshing way. It requires a certain type of mood for me to put this on, but for that mood it is awesome.

Discovered in 2016:
*Dødheimsgård - A Umbra Omega:*
Yes this is a 2015 album, but I first discovered this year. Like Gorguts it is also a 'I have never heard anything quite like this before' type of album which I love.

Generel comments for music this year:
It seems the music industry is finally starting to go away from the '100% drum samples, time aligned, overedited and autotuned guitars and bass' production style and has realized that hearing people playing music with a bit of errors here and there is much more pleasant. I really like that development.

I also like that so far, no one has mentioned the Dream Theater album


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 10, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> I also like that so far, no one has mentioned the Dream Theater album


I also thought this


----------



## gunch (Dec 10, 2016)

Car Bomb - Meta
Krallice - Hyperion 
Mithras - On Strange Loops
Gorguts - Pleiades Dust 
Ulcerate - Shrines of Paralysis
Oathbreaker - Rheia


----------



## bradthelegend (Dec 10, 2016)

*Every Time I Die - Low Teens*
Album of the year, hands down, and the band's best effort to date.
I've listened to it every day for 3 months straight. Send help.





*Deftones - Gore*
Deftones have never released an album that I couldn't listen to all the way through.
When I was doing some serious commuting for work this was my soundtrack, both ways.





*Converge - You Fail Me Redux*
Listening to this incredible album (originally released in 2004) is now even 
more enjoyable thanks to a remix/remaster by their guitarist, Kurt Ballou.


----------



## oracles (Dec 10, 2016)

Nothing - Tired of Tomorrow
Dark Funeral - Where Shadows Forever Reign
Vader - The Empire
Sumac - What One Becomes
Russian Circles - Guidance 
Cowardice - Without Condolence
Nails - You Will Never Be One of Us
Meshuggah - Violent Sleep of Reason


----------



## Furtive Glance (Dec 10, 2016)

Sithu Aye - Set Course For Andromeda. Just so wonderful.

I quite liked PIII and The Astonishing as well. I don't think I really picked up any other new releases now that I think about it... Still need to check out Pacific Myth.


----------



## Mwoit (Dec 10, 2016)

Strictly 2016 releases.

Loved this year:

Krallice - Hyperion
Magrudergrind - II
Kendrick Lamar - untitled unmastered.
Geryon - The Wound And The Bow
Vektor - Terminal Redux
Gorguts - Pleiades' Dust
Skepta - Konnichiwa
Indricothere - III
Kayo Dot - Plastic House On Base Of Sky
BadBadNotGood - IV
Psalm Zero - Stranger To Violence
Civil Elegies - Combat
Cognizant - Cognizant
Dysrhythmia - The Veil Of Control
Ghoul - Dungeon Bastards
Meshuggah - The Violent Sleep Of Reason
Wormrot - Voices
Car Bomb - Meta
Behold The Arctopus - Cognitive Emancipation
Ash Borer - THe Irrepassable Gate

Liked this year:

David Bowie - Blackstar
Obscura - Akroasis
Friends In America - Be In Love
BRITNEY - BRITN3Y
Pyrrhon - Running Out Of Skin
The Body, Full Of Hell - One Day You Will Ache Like I Ache
Parlamentarisk Sodomi / BxSxRx Split
tricot - Kabuku - EP
Radiohead - A Moon Shaped Pool
Kevin Hufnagel - Backwards Through The Maze
Nails - You Will Never Be One Of Us
Beyonce - Lemonade
Weekend Nachos - Apology
10 Tonnes - 10T1
Imperial Triumphant - Inceste
Piss Vortex - Future Cancer
Virus - Memento Collider
Defeated Sanity - Disposal Of The Dead / Dharmata
Priapus - DEPRESSANT
Chance The Rapper - Coloring Book
Anicon - Exegeses
Spurn - Comfort In Nothing
Ka - Honor Killed The Samurai
Rotten Sound - Abuse To Suffer
Opeth - Sorceress
The Gaslamp Killer - Instrumentalepathy
oOoOoOoOoOo - Samen
Ulcerate - Shrines Of Paralysis
Deathspell Omega - The Synarchy of Molten Bones
Yussef Kamaal - Black Focus
Noise Trail Immersion - Womb
Animals as Leaders - The Madness Of Many
Adult Fun - Analogue Friends
Haar / Ur Draugr - Haar / Ur Draugr Split
A Tribe Called Quest - We Got It From Here
Auroch - Mute Books

Listened to this year (doesn't mean I hate it or love it, just needs more time to digest):

Chthe'ilist - Le Dernier Crepuscule
Control - The Teeth & The Wounds
Love Sex Machine - Asexual Anger
Cobalt - Slow Forever
Dalek - Asphalt For Eden
From Sorrow To Serentiy - Remnant Of Humanity
Gadget - The Great Destroyer
BABYMETAL - Metal Resistance
Fallujah - Dreamless
Gruesome - Dimensions Of Horror
Zhrine - Unortheta
The Schoenberg Automaton - Apus
Blut Aus Nord / Aevangelist - Codex Obscura Nomina
Periphery - Periphery III : Select Difficulty
Entheos - The Infinite Nothing
Plini - Handmade Cities
Street Sects - End Position
Devin Townsend Project - Transcendence
Danny Brown - Atrocity Exhibition
MUNT - The Mind Is A Cage
The Dillinger Escape Plan - Dissociation
Salo - Telos
Russian Circles - Guidance
Setentia - Darkness Transcend
Revocation - Great Is Our Sin
Toy Mountains - I Swore I'd Never Speak Of This Again
American Football - LP2
Ion Dissonance - Cast The First Stone
Childish Gambino - "Awaken, My Love!"

---

Still waiting for the new Krallice record to drop on the 21st then that should be me.


----------



## JD27 (Dec 10, 2016)

oracles said:


> Nothing - Tired of Tomorrow
> Dark Funeral - Where Shadows Forever Reign
> Vader - The Empire
> Sumac - What One Becomes
> ...



That's reminds me, I need to check out the new Russian Circles album. Forgot that came out.


----------



## vilk (Dec 10, 2016)

For me it's been
Nails
Deftones
DEP
Car Bomb
Conan
Virus
I want to listen to the new DSO so bad but I haven't
Hate Eternal


----------



## feraledge (Dec 10, 2016)

In no particular order:

Fallujah
Martyrdod
Serpentine Dominion
Obscura
Insomnium
Revocation
Omnium Gatherum
Brujeria
Gojira

Things I didn't expect: 
New Metallica songs that I like. Not enough to bump the whole album into the list though.


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 10, 2016)

Russian Circles' _Guidance_ is a fantastic album. It would easily have been a top 3 release any other year.


----------



## vilk (Dec 10, 2016)

See I didn't even know there was new Martyrdöd and now I just got that too. I love this thread.


----------



## Nlelith (Dec 10, 2016)

I didn't get to listen a lot of 2016 albums yet, but so far I really liked these:

The Unguided - Lust And Loathing
Omnium Gatherum - Grey Heavens
Twelve Foot Ninja - Outlier
After The Burial - Dig Deep
BABYMETAL - Metal Resistance


----------



## lemeker (Dec 11, 2016)

These are the ones that really stuck with me this year.....

Fallujah-Dreamless
Devin-Transcendence
Alcest-Kodama
Aborted-Retrogore


----------



## JouniK86 (Dec 11, 2016)

Here's my list for Top10 of 2016. 

10. Suede : Night Thoughts 
09. Ulcerate : Shrines of Paralysis
08. Deru : 1979 & Remixes
07. Vektor : Terminal Redux
06. Obscura : Akroásis
05. Plini : Handmade Cities
04. Bon Iver : 22, a Million
03. Oranssi Pazuzu : Värähtelijä
02. Meshuggah : The Violent Sleep of Reason
01. Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds : Skeleton Tree

Honorable mentions (in no alphabetical order):
* Anciients : Voice of the Void
* The Dear Hunter : Act V - Hymns with the Devil in Confessional
* The Dillinger Escape Plan : Dissociation
* Frost* : Falling Satellites
* Mikko Joensuu : Amen 2
* Periphery : III - Select Difficulty
* Perturbator : The Uncanny Void
* Radiohead : A Moon Shaped Pool
* Textures : Phenotype
* Ulver : ATGCLVLSSCAP


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Dec 11, 2016)

My 2016 Top Ten:

10) Boris/Merzbow - _Gensho_







9) Rotting Christ - _Rituals_






8) SHISHAMO - _SHISHAMO 3_






7) 9mm Parabellum Bullet - _Waltz on Life Line_






6) BABYMETAL - _Metal Resistance_






5) Charles Bradley - _Changes_






4) Chatmonchy - _Henshin_






3) Mayer Hawthorne - _Man About Town_






2) Gesu no Kiwami Otome - _Ryouseibai_






1) Meshuggah - _The Violent Sleep of Reason_









It's weird. Seems like the older I get, the lower the percentage of my annual music haul is metal . Apparently the percentage that comes from Japan is on an upswing, too, hahaha.


----------



## Serenity (Dec 11, 2016)

Sixx AM - Prayers For The Damned, Prayers For The Blessed
The Cult - Hidden City
Metallica - Hardwired... To Self-Destruct
Gojira - Magma
Surgical Meth Machine - Surgical Meth Machine
Norma Jean - Polar Similar
The Rolling Stones - Blue & Lonesome


----------



## Genocyber (Dec 11, 2016)

Didn't listen to much new stuff this year... Been hitting the classics pretty hard...

BABYMETAL - Metal Resistance
Killswitch Engage - Incarnate
The Amity Affliction - This Could Be Heartbreak
Megadeth - Dystopia


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 11, 2016)

Album of the year: *Dance Gavin Dance - The Mothership*
Legit not even a DGD fan. I know these guys are a bit poppy for this site but holy petrucci on a pogo stick did this album blow me away. Deception and Man of the Year were absolute 10/10s.

Other huge releases this year were....sh*t, it's a long list, but off the top of my head:
Meshuggah - The Violent Sleep of Reason
After the Burial - Dig Deep
Carbomb - Meta
A Day to Remember - Bad Vibrations (come at me bros, this disc was awesome)
Periphery - P3: Select Difficulty
Humanity's Last Breath - Detestor 
Gunna go ahead and list the Doom OST coutesy of Mick Gordon here too. We were all thinking it.
Ion Dissonance - Cast the First Stone

Really wanted to list the new Fallujah record but I just can't get into it the way I could with their other stuff.
New Dillinger is still settling. Not an instant classic like One of Us Is the Killer was but it'll get there.
Really wanted to see new Persephone this year but I guess that'll just have to be AOTY 2017 instead.
TDWP's Transit Blues was okay, drum work was pretty impressive I thought. Was hoping more for an 8:18 pt2 but this'll grow on me I think.


----------



## JustMac (Dec 11, 2016)

In metal, it would have to be

Protest the Hero
Revocation
Meshuggah
Vektor
Dillinger Escape Plan

Usually we're lucky to get one truly great metal record in a year, but 2016 has been just stellar. P3 and AAL were a bit disappointing though, oh well!


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 11, 2016)

In order
David Bowie - Blackstar
Dillinger Escape Plan - Dissociation
Aesop Rock - The impossible kid
Swans - The glowing Man


----------



## Sikthness (Dec 11, 2016)

Every Time I Die - Low Teens is probably #1 
Black Crown Initiate - Selves We Cannot Forgive
Car Bomb - Meta
Twelve Foot Ninja - Outlier
Aliases - Derangeable 

A ton of really good releases, hard to pick the top ones, but those really stood out


----------



## Deception (Dec 11, 2016)

My AOTY:
Cult of Luna & Julie Christmas - Mariner


----------



## SD83 (Dec 11, 2016)

In no particular order

Black Crown Initiate - Selves we cannot forgive
Twelve foot ninja - Outlier
Meshuggah - The violent sleep of reason
Korn - The serenity of suffering (though if there was an order, this would probably no. 1)
Vola - Inmazes (technically a rerelease, but it's just so great I had to take the chance and name it again  )

There were many great records (Deftones, Fallujah, A sense of gravity) and a lot of really good ones (Metallica, Jimmy Eat World..) and way too many that I have yet to listen to


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Dec 11, 2016)

Car Bomb- Meta


----------



## extendedsolo (Dec 11, 2016)

I've been really listening to a lot of older music this year so not many new albums have crossed my path. I love reading year-end lists so I know what to focus on. Good suggestions so far.

I would say that the two releases I keep coming back to are 

Every Time I Die-Low Teens
Meshuggah-The Violent Sleep of Reason


----------



## stevexc (Dec 11, 2016)

Top Five:

5) 

4) 

3) 

2) 

1)


----------



## electriceye (Dec 11, 2016)

This is easy:
Anthrax - "For All Kings" -> Their best album yet. I was blown away by how good it was.
Meshiaak - "Alliance of Thieves" -> Like Dean Wells' other band, Teramaze, this band got no publicity or respect. A MONSTER of an album from this new group
Charred Walls of the Damned - "Creatures Watching Over the Dead -> I admittedly dismissed this band when they first came out, despite loving Richard Christie and Tim Owens. It was the goofy name that turned me off and the only clips I heard were borderline death metal. How stupid was I? Some blistering solos, killer riffs and, as expected, mind-blowing drum work. I ended up quickly buying their previous two albums. 
Megadeth - "Dystopia" -> Not nearly as strong as I had hoped, but still another solid offering from, IMO, the most prolific song-writer and guitarist in metal (DM). Still, he hasn't topped the brilliant "Endgame."
Testament - "Brotherhood of the Snake" -> Always been a fan, but I was taken aback at how great this album is. I'd argue that "The Pale King" is one of the best songs they've ever created. I could listen to it on repeat for hours. 
Metallica - "Hard Wired..." -> Despite Kirk's weak input, I don't think I need to explain this one since everyone has heard it. 

Biggest disappointment - Dream Theater. An absolute garbage album. Garbage.

I'd also throw in Volbeat's album. It was a huge letdown, after three GREAT albums from them.


----------



## p0ke (Dec 12, 2016)

In no particular order:


Stam1na - Elokuutio
[YOUTUBEVID]ivumRlNHxMA[/YOUTUBEVID]
Moonsorrow - Jumalten aika
[YOUTUBEVID]CcuusxiIWrc[/YOUTUBEVID]
Metallica - Hardwired ...
[YOUTUBEVID]m46Z0-HXySo[/YOUTUBEVID]
Whispered - Metsutan - Songs Of The Void
[YOUTUBEVID]qPIPy8sqvHU[/YOUTUBEVID]
Amoral - In Sequence
[YOUTUBEVID]Y3im-7aEGds[/YOUTUBEVID]
Equilibrium - Armageddon
[YOUTUBEVID]d16xQhSR12Q[/YOUTUBEVID]

I guess I misssed a whole bunch, but those are the ones that came to mind straight away.


----------



## Fraz666 (Dec 12, 2016)

my top 9 (?!):
1. Meshuggah - The Violent Sleep of Reason
2. Fallujah - Dreamless
3. Metallica - Hardwired... To Self Destruct
4. Watchtower - Concepts of Math: Book One
5. Dillinger Escape Plan - Dissociation
6. Novembre - URSA
7. Crowbar - The Serpent Only Lies
8. Prong - X (No Absolutes) 
9. Hacktivist - Outside the Box


----------



## Louis Cypher (Dec 12, 2016)

No order in particular

Korn - The Serenity of Suffering
Meshuggah - The Violent Sleep of Reason
Crowbar - The Serpent Only Lies
Testament - Brotherhood of the Snake
Extreme - Pornograffitti Live 25
The Dead Daisys - Make Some Noise
Skillet - Unleashed
Led Zepplin - The Complete BBC Sessions

Dunno if I am pushign my luck with the Zepplin & Extreme albums as none of it is "new" material but they were released this year so I think they qualify


----------



## 70Seven (Dec 12, 2016)

Lots of good albums this year, these stand out for me.






AND







But my favorite this year is this one below, if you don't know them check them out! Elm Street, Knock em Out With a Metal Fist!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 12, 2016)

Glad to see The Impossible Kid on here. Easily my most listened to album of the year. I also look forward to this thread every December. 

Here's my list:

1. Aesop Rock - The Impossible Kid (Just an instant classic. It's so rare that every track from start to finish is killer and this is an album that really shows off Aesop's insane talent.)
2. Devin Townsend Project - Transcendence (I feel like I put DT on these lists every year he releases an album, but this one really deserves it. It feels like the best parts of his older and newer material rolled into one.)
3. Black Crown Initiate - Selves We Cannot Forgive (The title track alone is one of the best songs I've heard, it absolutely blew me away. The rest of the album is really solid, too, and is a big step forward after their last one imo.)
4. Russian Circles - Guidance (Is it even possible for them to put out a subpar album? Probably not.)
5. Fallujah - Dreamless (Similar to Black Crown Initiate, these guys made a huge leap forward after the last album for me.)
6. Theophany - Time's End II: Majora's Mask Remixed (Just stupidly immense, makes me want to play Majora's Mask forever to the sound of this album, and the first.)

Albums I need to listen to still:
1. Stelliferous - North (Jeph Jacques' latest album which just released today {as I am currently listening to it }. This is his first album under the new name, previously he used Deathmole. He also pops on the forum every now and again, too, so I'm fanboying a bit. I am constantly impressed by his work, though, and every album gets better and better in terms of production and writing. So far only 2 tracks in but yeah, I'd say he's done it again. If you enjoy Russian Circles and Post-Metal than absolutely check his stuff out.)
2. Radiohead - A Moon Shaped Pool (My girlfriend loves Radiohead and I honestly hadn't listened to anything but Creep until I met her, and then I found out they are 100x better than Creep and that's probably one of their worst songs imo. Not sure if she's listened to it yet either, actually. Xmas present idea? )

Worth mentioning:
1. Gojira - Magma
2. Deftones - Gore
Two of my favourite bands but they both released mediocre albums this year, imo. Some great songs on each (The Shooting Star, Silvera, Prayers/Triangles, Phantom Bride) but overall the worse songs on the albums really detracted from them. Magma especially just started getting annoying with the amount of pitch shifter effects they used (the title track in particular)

Can't wait to sift through this thread and discover some new gems.


----------



## Spicypickles (Dec 12, 2016)

Seeing lots of Revocation love. I dig. Great is our Sin is easily the best album of the year, IMO.


Messysugar is always awesome, and I really dug the new devin album after I let it sink in a bit. P3 was pretty damn good as well.


----------



## xzacx (Dec 12, 2016)

Beyonce - Lemonade: Nothing else was even in the ballpark for me. Everything about it was fantastic, from the release itself, to the writing, to the performance. 

Honorable Mention:
Cradle of Filth - Dusk and Her Embrace (technically 20 years old, but I thought this version was great too)
Schoolboy Q - Blank Face EP
Frank Ocean - Blonde
Future - EVOL


----------



## elnyrb10 (Dec 12, 2016)

*2016 Top 10 Albums:*
Slice the Cake &#8211; Odyssey to the Gallows/Odyssey to the West 1
Periphery &#8211; Periphery III: Select Difficulty 2
Animals as Leaders &#8211; The Madness of Many 3
Meshuggah &#8211; The Violent Sleep of Reason 4
Fallujah &#8211; Dreamless 5
Car Bomb - Meta 6
Twelve Foot Ninja &#8211; Outlier 7
Entheos &#8211; The Infinite Nothing 8
Gojira &#8211; Magma 9
Plini &#8211; Handmade Cities 10
*2016 Honorable Mention Albums:*
The Zenith Passage &#8211; Solipsist 11
Every Time I Die - Low Teens 12
The Devin Townsend Project &#8211; Transcendence 13
Astronoid &#8211; Air 14
Trap Them &#8211; Crown Feral 15
*2016 Top EPs:*
Anup Sastry &#8211; Bloom 1
Humanity&#8217;s Last Breath &#8211; Destestor 2
Thy Art Is Murder/Fit For An Autopsy/ The Acacia Strain &#8211; The Depression Sessions 3
Tesseract &#8211; Errai 4


----------



## gunch (Dec 14, 2016)

For you vaporwave/hypnagogic nerds out there 2814's Rain Temple was really good too


----------



## Acme (Dec 14, 2016)

My top 10 list for 2016:
1. öOoOoOoOoOo - Samen
2. Deathspell Omega - The Synarchy of Molten Bones
3. Anaal Nathrakh - The Whole Of The Law
4. Murcof & Vanessa Wagner - Statea
5. OnuS - Proslambanomenos
6. Zeal and Ardor - Devil Is Fine
7. Korn - The Serenity of Suffering
8. Cult Of Luna & Julie Christmas &#8211; Mariner
9. Killswitch Engage - Incarnate
10. Ash Borer - The Irrepassable Gate


----------



## TheBloodstained (Dec 14, 2016)

These are albums that I added to my collection this year:

Black Peaks - Statues
Devin Townsend Project - Transcendence
Dillinger Escape Plan - Dissociation
Fallujah - Dreamless
Gojira - Magma
Mechina - Progenitor
Meshuggah - The Violent Sleep Of Reason
Monolith - Nexus
Periphery - III: Select Difficulty

I think Meshuggah takes the price as my favorite album this year! The guys really killed it with that album. Also, I got to see them live for the 3rd time last weekend! Their live show blows my mind every time, and my neck still hurts from headbanging to "Born In Dissonance"!


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 14, 2016)

elnyrb10 said:


> Astronoid &#8211; Air
> Anup Sastry &#8211; Bloom


Just discovered Astronoid elsewhere, their sound and playing is really cool  Didn't know about the Anup Sastry release, thanks!


Had I heard the following album when it was released in January, it would probably have cracked my top 3 for the year. I would have surely purchased the LP had it existed, purchased it digitally in lieu. 

Stunning (instrumental) atmospheric black metal album; the synths are tasteful, song transitions are organic, the piano/guitar interludes could not be more perfect and the blastbeat sections are well placed.


----------



## DLG (Dec 15, 2016)

I made a youtube playlist of some of my favorite stuff from this year:

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLnrtMxNr0R-VheSkUscXDObF2cdBpkQ4g


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 15, 2016)

In no order, just alphabetical. Stuff I enjoyed in 2016:

Aureole - "Aurora Borealis"
Bekëth Nexëhmü - "De dunklas återkomst"
Bekëth Nexëhmü - "De glömdas ursjälar"
Darkthrone - "Arctic Thunder"
Draug - "In Glorification of Dark Legions"
Ecferus - "Pangaea"
Ecferus - "Shadow Projection"
Gatecreeper - "Sonoran Depravation"
Ill Omen - "Æ.Thy.Rift"
Inquisition - "Bloodshed Across the Empyrean Altar Beyond the Celestial Zenith"
KoRn - "The Serenity of Suffering"
Mare Cognitum - "Luminiferous Aether"
Mare Cognitum/Aureole - "Resonance: Crimson Void"
Martröð - "Transmutation of Wounds"
Moonknight - "Zhora"
Mystik - "Dunkla klangor...(Kapitel I)"
Mystik - "Af herrens mystik...(Kapitel II)"
Palace of Worms - "The Ladder"
Sarke - "Bogefod"
Skáphe - "Skáphe²"
Tardigrada - "Emotionale Ödnis"
Urgehal - "Aeons in Sodom"
Void Omnia - "Dying Light"


----------



## JD27 (Dec 15, 2016)

Somehow missed this one coming out, but I've been listening to it for a few days.


----------



## vilk (Dec 15, 2016)

This thread is really cashing me out. Now I've bought the new Swans album too! It's long as f///!


----------



## Matt794 (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm definitely on board with the aforementioned jams:
-Fallujah - Dreamless
-Revocation - Great is Our Sin
-Insomnium - Winter's Gate
-Serpentine Dominion
-Aborted - Retrogore
-Perturbator -The Uncanny Vally
-Plini - Handmade Cities
-Depression Sessions split
-Allegaeon - Proponent for Sentience

Some other albums I really enjoyed:
-Carnifex - Slow Death
-Despised Icon - Beast
-Diarrhea Planet - Turn to Gold
-Infant Annihilator - The Elysian Grandeval Galeriarch
-Khemmis - Hunted
-Knocked Loose - Laugh Tracks
-Neurosis - Fires Within Fires
-Skeletonwitch - The Apothic Gloom

I didn't even think about it until I read this thread, but so many 2015 albums seem so fresh!


----------



## extendedsolo (Dec 15, 2016)

vilk said:


> This thread is really cashing me out. Now I've bought the new Swans album too! It's long as f///!



Not a fan of spotify? I've made a list based on this thread alone.


----------



## MattThePenguin (Dec 15, 2016)

Gorguts, Dillinger, Obscura, and Periphery dominated my stereo this year. Excellent releases.


----------



## Forkface (Dec 15, 2016)

Anaal Nathrakh, Vektor and Fleshgod Apocalipse for me.
those 3 albums are nuts.

worth mentioning: Dance Gavin's Mothership, BTS's Wings, Justice's Woman, Ihsahn's Arktis, Kanye's Life of Pablo, Thank You Scientist's Stranger heads, and Revocation's.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 15, 2016)

In loose order:
Gatecreeper - Sonoran Depravation
Anagnorisis - Peripeteia
Knocked Loose - Laugh Tracks
King 810 - La Petit Morte or a Conversation With God
Saosin - Along The Shadow
Nails - You Will Never Be One Of Us
Denzel Curry - Imperial
Kevin Gates - Islah
Despised Icon - Beast
Infant Annihilator - The Elysian Grandeval Galeriarch


----------



## AuroraTide (Dec 15, 2016)

So many good releases this year, still digging these
Plini - Handmade Cities
A Day To Remember - Bad Vibrations
Protest the Hero - Tidal
Architects - All Our Gods Have Abandoned Us
Periphery III
Avenged Sevenfold - The Stage
Alter Bridge - The Last Hero
Harts - Smoke Fire Hope Desire

And I'm pretty excited for Jacky Vincents new band Cry Venom to release their album tomorrow.


----------



## Isolationist (Dec 16, 2016)

2016 was pretty much perfect.


----------



## vilk (Dec 16, 2016)

extendedsolo said:


> Not a fan of spotify? I've made a list based on this thread alone.



I used to have it, but Spotify doesn't have quite a lot of music that I listen to. I also have a humongous library of music from CDs and a downloads that I uploaded to Google Play that I can stream for free. Also, I suspect that I've bought less than 12 new albums this year, and these days digital downloads are very rarely over 10$, I've actually spent less than I would have if I used Spotify, even having purchased albums individually. 
When I had Spotify, I found myself not listening to albums that I really enjoy just because they aren't on Spotify, and that bothers me. 


But now it looks like I'm getting Neurosis, too...


----------



## JumpingInFire (Dec 16, 2016)

Such a great year for new music but the one album I really connected with more than any other is definitely Renaissance by Polyphia.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Dec 16, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Somehow missed this one coming out, but I've been listening to it for a few days.




Ohhhh yes. Didn't know they had a new one out either. Giving it a listen now.


----------



## Wildebeest (Dec 16, 2016)

Meshuggah (I haven't listened to it yet but cmon now)
bladee - Eversince
Periphery III
After The Burial - Dig Deep


----------



## Wildebeest (Dec 16, 2016)

Matt794 said:


> -Perturbator -The Uncanny Vally


Nice pick man. I was heavy into Dangerous Days this year.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Dec 17, 2016)

Wildebeest said:


> Meshuggah (I haven't listened to it yet but cmon now)



This is criminal.
The best album they've put out yet imo, save for maybe Catch 33. Definitely make the time.


----------



## oracles (Dec 17, 2016)

TARTAVUS From Paul Ozz was all out awesome too, can't believe I forgot this in my list


----------



## ncfiala (Dec 17, 2016)

I'm just gonna mention a couple that I haven't seen on anyone else's list.

Khemmis - Hunted
Dinosaur Jr - Give a Glimpse of What Yer Not


----------



## gunch (Dec 17, 2016)

MikeH said:


> In loose order:
> Saosin - Along The Shadow



Dude what? How did I miss this?


----------



## brett8388 (Dec 18, 2016)

First Fragment, Virvum, and Vale of Pnath are at the top for me.


----------



## MikeH (Dec 18, 2016)

silverabyss said:


> Dude what? How did I miss this?



Good question. Album is amazing.


----------



## StrmRidr (Dec 18, 2016)

Highlights for me in no particular order:

Anthrax - For All Kings
Periphery - PIII
Metallica - Hardwired to Self Destruct
Alter Bridge - The Last Hero
Death Angel - The Evil Divide
Testament - Brotherhood of the Snake


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 18, 2016)

JD27 said:


> Somehow missed this one coming out, but I've been listening to it for a few days.




Thanks for posting this, I'm enjoying it quite a bit.


----------



## mgh (Dec 18, 2016)

Vektor
Moonsorrow
Saor
Neal Morse Band
Frost*


----------



## aeosoth (Dec 18, 2016)

In no particular order:
Architects - All Our Gods Have Abandoned Us
Bon Iver - 22, A Million
Polyphia - Renaissance
Dance Gavin Dance - Mothership
Periphery - P3: Select Difficulty
I The Mighty - Oil in Water (an EP, but still deserves a mention for the creativity)

Probably loads more I can't remember at the moment


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 20, 2016)

I am surprised nobody has mentioned Xenomorphic Contamination


----------



## vilk (Dec 20, 2016)

Surely you can't be that surprised that most people have never even heard of them. I actively seek out new metal music all the time and this is the first time I've ever even seen the words Xenomorphic and Contamination written juxtaposed.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 20, 2016)

Found this the other day and its REALLY damn good.


----------



## Wildebeest (Dec 20, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> This is criminal.
> The best album they've put out yet imo, save for maybe Catch 33. Definitely make the time.


A friend of mine begged me to wait for him to get back home so we can listen to it at the same time. Man you've got me excited for it!


----------



## jonajon91 (Dec 20, 2016)

vilk said:


> This thread is really cashing me out. Now I've bought the new Swans album too! It's long as f///!



Check out the other post reunion albums. The seer is pretty folky, to be kind is pretty groovy and the glowing man is pretty spaced out. All of them are fantastic and roughly two hours long.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 20, 2016)

AdamMaz said:


> I am surprised nobody has mentioned Xenomorphic Contamination




As much as I actually like the album I'm not the least bit surprised to it going unmentioned, especially here. On this forum the brutal death metal fans are few and far between so "obscure-heavy-bands A and B" are barely ever mentioned.


----------



## vilk (Dec 20, 2016)

jonajon91 said:


> Check out the other post reunion albums. The seer is pretty folky, to be kind is pretty groovy and the glowing man is pretty spaced out. All of them are fantastic and roughly two hours long.



Oh, I've got them alright. I know Soundtrack for the Blind is super long but that's a double-album. My Father Will Guide Me Up isn't that long. I guess I just kinda forgot that The Seer and To Be Kind are just as long lol. You know for some reason, To Be Kind never grabbed me like the other albums do. I think I've only listened to it attentively all the way through like one time ever. I should try it again sometime.

Whenever I try to listen to The Glowing Man, after each track I want to go back and listen to The World Looks Red / The World Looks Black again and I never get to the end of the album


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Dec 20, 2016)

(in no particular order)
*Gojira-Magma* Way more simplistic than I would have liked (From Mars to Sirius is still my favorite album by them) but an excellent album nonetheless.
*Revocation-Great is our Sin* So good. Dave Davidson is a monster player.
*Wardruna- Ragnarok* I just discovered Wardruna and am obsessed. all of their albums are dope.
*Protest the Hero-Pacific Myth*. PTH can do no wrong in my book.
*Khemmis-Hunted*. Good solid sludgy metal but with clean vocals, which is right up my alley. their previous album absolution is better imo but this one is still pretty damn good.
*Phantogram- Three*. I have loved Phantogram since their first album and this one has a ton of great songs on it (you don't get me high anymore, funeral pyre,etc.)
*Kaleo-A/B*. So good. There's a reason these dudes are getting tons of attention.
*Miike Snow-ii*i. Too many good tracks on here. Genghis Khan is super catchy.


----------



## AdamMaz (Dec 20, 2016)

vilk said:


> Surely you can't be that surprised that most people have never even heard of them. I actively seek out new metal music all the time and this is the first time I've ever even seen the words Xenomorphic and Contamination written juxtaposed.


I can only understand it as it is their first album. 

I believe the below quoted argument to be the most significant reason...


works0fheart said:


> As much as I actually like the album I'm not the least bit surprised to it going unmentioned, especially here. On this forum the brutal death metal fans are few and far between so "obscure-heavy-bands A and B" are barely ever mentioned.


...but despite that, I thought it stood out enough to get attention outside of the genre's usual circles, especially since it has a rather "dead" guitar tone that I would have expected all of the Meshuggah fans to go for.


----------



## Blood Tempest (Dec 21, 2016)

Surprised I haven't seen Blood Incantation mentioned in here yet:


----------



## oracles (Dec 21, 2016)

Forgot another one that's been in heavy rotation since it's release (I was near positive it was a 2015 release) Steven Wilson's 4 1/2 EP.


----------



## works0fheart (Dec 21, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Surprised I haven't seen Blood Incantation mentioned in here yet:




This is easily one of the best of the year, along with Chth'ilist, Defeated Sanity, Dan Terminus, Zhrine, Wormed, Deathspell Omega, and Gorguts... There's been a lot of other decent stuff, but not AOTY material


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 21, 2016)

Ivew probably got a limited taste, but Fallujah - Dreamless does it for me as my favourite. Saw them play the void alone live and that just sold it for me. I was hoping to give it to The madness of of many or P3, but the fallujah blew me away. Dig deep is closer to a runner up, I got it from amazon free and went on a road trip, I didn't get bored of it even though it sounded very metalcore in nature. Handmade cities from plini and Set course for Andromeda from Sithu aye got me good (I even some how friended Sithu on steam). Tech death wise no one I'm interested in released anything this year sadly. This year I took more time listening to older music than trying keep up, I listened to many bands this year and have improved a ton as a guitarist.


----------



## ASoC (Dec 21, 2016)

I really liked:
Thank You Scientist - Stranger Heads Prevail
Periphery - PIII
Twelve Foot Ninja - Outlier


----------



## endmysuffering (Dec 21, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> (in no particular order)
> *Gojira-Magma* Way more simplistic than I would have liked (From Mars to Sirius is still my favorite album by them) but an excellent album nonetheless.
> *Revocation-Great is our Sin* So good. Dave Davidson is a monster player.
> *Wardruna- Ragnarok* I just discovered Wardruna and am obsessed. all of their albums are dope.
> ...


Great is our sin is stellar, forgot to mention it.


----------



## beneharris (Dec 21, 2016)

So many good suggestions in this thread already. But shame on all of you for not mentioning:

Mistur's In Memoriam
and

Inter Arma's Paradise Gallows


----------



## Metropolis (Dec 24, 2016)

My favourites so far, maybe forgot something...

*Devin Townsend Project - Transcendence*

*Epica - The Holographic Principle*

*Moonsorrow - Jumalten Aika*

*Whispered - Metsutan - Songs Of The Void*

*Dark Tranquillity - Atoma*

*Insomnium - Winter's Gate*

*Equilibrium - Armageddon*

*Evergrey - The Storm Within*

*Obscura - Akroasis*

*Omnium Gatherum - Grey Heavens

*Honorable mentions:
*Fallujah - Dreamless
Meshuggah - Violent Sleep Of Reason
Paul Wardingham - Spiritual Machines
Revocation - Great Is Our Sin
Carnifex- Slow Death
Aborted - Retrogore*


----------



## shadowlife (Dec 24, 2016)

Robin Trower- Where You Are Going To
Mike Keneally- Scambot 2


----------



## StevenC (Dec 24, 2016)

Vektor's Terminal Redux and Haken's Affinity were so good. I'll never stop listening to Terminal Redux and I got to see them play the whole thing live, too. Affinity had some of the best hooks and choruses ever, just sounds so epic.

Awaken My Love by Childish Gambino was really not what I was expecting, but was a lot of fun anyway.

I call this a really good year.


----------



## Mathemagician (Dec 27, 2016)

I may be late to this thread, but the new megadeth album that dropped earlier this year really blew me away. My expectations weren't that high. This however did over-hype me for some other thrash releases though, lol. 

Just wanted to show the 'deth some love.


----------



## AdamMaz (Jan 4, 2017)

Who would have thought that BlackGaze and Vaporwave would combine exceptionally well?  By far the quirkiest album I have discovered this year


----------



## protest (Jan 7, 2017)

Candiria - While they were Sleeping









And like others have said Dillinger, Protest, Russian Circles, and Revocation.


----------



## rokket2005 (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't know if I had a favorite album this past year. I got plenty of new music, but I spent most of my time listening to older albums that were new to me. 

Of the 2016 stuff I got I think the ones I liked the most were:

Lights - Midnight Machines
Katatonia - Old Hearts Fall
ATB - Under the Stars
Dragonette - Royal Blues
Dark Tranquillity - Atoma 
Kayo Dot - Plastic House on Base of Sky


----------



## Vision (Jan 7, 2017)

Periphery III
Car Bomb - Meta
Slice the Cake - Odyssey to the West
Upon a Burning Body - Straight from the Barrio


----------



## JD27 (Jan 10, 2017)

protest said:


> Candiria - While they were Sleeping




Never heard them before, but I ended up buying the album and love it. Any others from them that you would recommend?


----------



## thraxil (Jan 10, 2017)

JD27 said:


> Never heard them before, but I ended up buying the album and love it. Any others from them that you would recommend?



I'm jealous of you getting to discover Candiria for the first time.

"Process of Self-Development" and "300% Density" are probably my faves, but they're all good. Those were just the albums that were out back when I was really getting into them and going to their shows in Brooklyn. Hands down one of the best live bands ever.


----------



## Beefmuffin (Jan 10, 2017)

Infant Annihilator - The Elysian Grandeval Galeriarch
Jason Richardson and Luke Holland - I
Protest the Hero - Pacific Myth
Erra - Drift
Architects - All Our God's Have Abandoned Us
Norma Jean - Polar Similar


2016 was a good year for music imo.


----------



## piggins411 (Jan 10, 2017)

I can't believe no one has said Jeff Rosentock's Worry yet. Either that or Act V by The Dear Hunter gets my top spot


----------



## Mraz (Jan 11, 2017)

No particular order!

Periphery - Pt. III: Select Difficulty
Carnifex - Slow Death
Meshuggah - The Violent Sleep of Reason
The Dillinger Escape Plan - Dissociation
Devin Townsend Project - Transcendence
Oathbreaker - Rheia 
Infant Annihilator - The Elysian Grandeval Galeriarch
Nails - You Will Never Be One of Us
David Bowie - Blackstar
Nightmarer - Chasm

+
Architects - All Our Gods Have Abandoned Us


I love Deftones, but I think gore is the worst record ever.. :/ (Believe me, I'm sad)


----------



## highandmighty93 (Mar 9, 2017)

So like a lot of people on here I really enjoyed Fallujah's "Dreamless." I liked it so much I did a review for a new podcast I started. Please check it out and enjoy on my soundcloud channel! https://soundcloud.com/user-803496572


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 10, 2017)

Add Baroness' Purple to my list. I listened to it once on YouTube and wrote it off but I don't think I was paying attention enough. I picked it up this past weekend and it's waaaaay better than I remember it being.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 10, 2017)

BlackMastodon said:


> Add Baroness' Purple to my list. I listened to it once on YouTube and wrote it off but I don't think I was paying attention enough. I picked it up this past weekend and it's waaaaay better than I remember it being.



yeah it didn't wow me the first time I listened to it but after listening to it again I think it was one of the best albums of the year.


----------



## vilk (Mar 10, 2017)

^Also happened to me. I think I heard it as soon as it came out at the end of 2015 and then didn't pay it any mind until the end of 2016, when it became my favorite Baroness album.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 10, 2017)

vilk said:


> ^Also happened to me. I think I heard it as soon as it came out at the end of 2015 and then didn't pay it any mind until the end of 2016, when it became my favorite Baroness album.



yeah that's basically what happened for me. heard it right when it came out, didn't listen to it again for 6 months, and then it clicked with me for some reason.


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 10, 2017)

I barely remember what came out in 2016 specifically, so I'll just give it to Fates Warning, Redemption, Meshuggah, and Deftones


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Mar 10, 2017)

Ralyks said:


> I barely remember what came out in 2016 specifically, so I'll just give it to Fates Warning, Redemption, Meshuggah, and Deftones



I'm surprised to see Gore on your list, not many people liked it afaik.


----------



## bloc (Mar 10, 2017)

By far my favourite album of 2016. Instant classic.


----------

